# Systema info



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

I took this from the Systema webpage for anyone interested in doing some reading on the art...

_"The Origin of Russian Martial Art

The Russian style of martial art dates back to the 10th century.

Throughout the history of this huge country, Russia had to repel invaders from the north, south, east, and west. All attackers brought their distinct styles of combat and weaponry. The battles took place on different trains, during freezing winters and sweltering summer heat alike, with the Russians often greatly outnumbered by the enemy forces. As a result of these factors, the Russian warriors acquired a style that combined strong spirit with extremely innovative and versatile tactics that were at the same time practical, deadly, and effective against any type of enemy under any circumstances. The style was natural and free while having no strict rules, rigid structure or limitations (except for moral ones). All tactics were based on instinctive reactions, individual strengths and characteristics, specifically designed for fast learning.

When the Communists came to power in 1917, they suppressed all national traditions. Those practicing the centuries-old style of martial art were severely punished. However, the authorities quickly realized the viability and potency of the Russian martial art and thus reserved it for the elite units of Spetsnaz.

Since the collapse of the Soviet system, many other Russian fighting styles have re-emerged through training, competition, and media publicity. Among others, the styles include: Sambo (a wrestling style), Slaviano-Goretskaya Borba (StormWarrior Style), military style of A. Kadochnikov, plus a variety of folk styles (e.g. Busa, Skobar, Forest Warrior, Kozachiy Sploch, fist fighting by Gruntovsky)."_


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2002)

I understood that the grappling was influenced by judo in the early 1900s--do you know if this is accurate?


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

I'd like to give you an accruate answer per say but I can't. I'd personally have to say no as the art is comprised of more destructive concepts. Also the type of judo breakfalls would not be conduscive to the art. I have done some Judo and the breakfalls we learned I quickly had to stop and adapt to the Systema style breakfall due to the frequency of take downs and the need to get up quickly. On top of that they use the energy of the fall rather than distrubute it as Judoka do.

I'd have to ask Vlad to be sure.


----------



## Jay Bell (May 11, 2002)

> I understood that the grappling was influenced by judo in the early 1900s--do you know if this is accurate?



I've heard this as well, but I can't see it at all possible.  If you watch Systema ground fighting, it's nothing similar to Judo Newaza.  It's just Systema....on the ground.  They allow things to take place, relax and flow out of them.  Hrmm...not sure though


----------



## GouRonin (May 11, 2002)

Judo does not seem to be all familiar with the groundwork as it's rules & style seem to actually get in the way of it working. On top of that Vlad uses minor motion to lock you up. I have video of myself and Vald grappling where he locks me up with my own leg by extending it and locking my ankle/toes with his one leg and rolling.

Having said that, there are only so many ways to move so there has to be some relation I imagine but I doubt it's based on it.


----------



## arnisador (May 11, 2002)

Maybe it's just Sambo that has this influence then--I'm more sure of that one.


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 18, 2003)

there's some good information here!


----------



## Klondike93 (Sep 22, 2003)

Without Gou there is no information


----------

